# 1935 Winkler (ex-BSA?)



## jonkuto (Sep 15, 2013)

I posted this bike in the general forum and thought I'd also post this here. I bought this bike this year from a flea market in Basel, Switzerland - the seller told me about a Herr Winkler that would travel from Belp, Switzerland to England in the 50's - 60's and buy vintage bikes. He would bring them back to Switzerland and re-badge them with his companies name (Herm. Winkler Belp Velos) than resell them. The seller was selling the bike as a 1937, but according to the rear hub it's a 35. I assume from my research it's a 3-speed BSA, right? I was also told that it was a military bicycle and from the strip on the fender it was driven by a corporal. I also have the original seat, chain guard, luggage rack and other miscellaneous parts.




















I'm just wondering if anyone can verify this info and maybe tell me a little bit more about what I've got here. I'm also looking for a vintage kick-stand and handle bar grips for it, if anyone has any for sale. I paid €180 - I thought that was a fair price, am I right? Thanks in advance for any comments and help - Jon


----------



## videoranger (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice bike and looks to be in great condition. Sorry I can't add to the info you already have, but the price seems very reasonable for such a nice vintage bike. Enjoyed seeing the pictures.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a pretty one. I believe that all of the BSA bikes of that era that I have seen had chain rings with "BSA" as part of the design so if it's a BSA, that may have been changed as well.


----------

